# Ttrs plus bhp



## Sarney (May 27, 2019)

Hi new here 
My ttrs plus stock 355bhp has a problem .i have had 2 Dynos done in the last 3 weeks by 2 different garages .the car has been remapped stage 1 by previous owner .
The first Dynos only achieved 368bhp stock is 355 ! 
Second Dyno 347bhp ! 
Any ideas anybody please !, 
Having compression test done as garage suggests pcv valve or cam cover as on further investigation oil was found in the air Filter and intake pipe !
Any ideas please m
Many thanks sean


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Different Dynos can give different results, so not surprising results are different. 
Use the one that gives the highest BHP  & stick with that to monitor any performance changes.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

